# نوكيا تعلن عن حاسب أندرويد لوحي بمواصفات منافسة



## paul iraqe (12 أكتوبر 2021)

كشفت نوكيا عن جهاز T20 الجديد الذي سيدخلها المنافسة بقوة في عالم الحواسب اللوحية العاملة بأنظمة أندرويد.
ويأتي  الحاسب بهيكل مصنوع من البلاستيك ومحاط بإطارات متينة من الألومينيوم،،  وزنه 465غ، وأبعاده (247.6/175.5/7.8) ملم، بحسب ما ورد بموقع ixbit.




[YOUTUBE]31Fb0cgdqEM[/YOUTUBE]




وجهز بشاشة IPS LCD بمقاس 10.4 بوصة، دقة عرضها (2000/1200) بيكسل، ومعدل سطوعها 230 شمعة/م تقريبا.
ويعمل  الجهاز بنظام Android 11، ومعالج Unisoc T610، ومعالج رسوميات Mali G52،  وذواكر وصول عشوائي 3 و4 غيغابايت، وذواكر داخلية 32 و64 غيغابايت قابلة  للتوسيع عبر بطاقات microSDXC.
وتأتي  الكاميرا الأساسية له بدقة 8 ميغابيكسل، قادرة على توثيق فيديوهات 1080p  بمعدل 30 إطارا في الثانية، أما الكاميرا الأمامية فبدقة 5 ميغابيكسل وتعمل  مع تقنيات التعرف على الوجوه.
وزودته  نوكيا بمنفذ لشرائح الاتصال مع الشبكات الخلوية، ومنفذ 3.5 ملم للسماعات،  ومستقبل لإشارات الراديو FM، وبطارية بسعة 8200 ميلي أمبير تكفيه ليعمل  لأكثر من 10 ساعات بالشحنة الواحدة، أما سعر هذا الحاسب في الأسواق  العالمية فسيكون بنحو 200 دولار.


----------

